# what will this fit



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50375&item=4312256501&rd=1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Easy enough to find out. Call a Kohler dealer with your engine # and ask what oil cooler fits. If the # is different than this, ask what this one is for. There are 2 days left so you have some time.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.kohlerengines.com/lubricat.pdf

part no# 2459410-S
looks like you need the o ring , gasket and filter bolt
all of which he's missing


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Those parts should be cheap enough I would think. Did Kohler give any pricing? Sometimes eBay really isn't a bargain and you can just go buy what you want cheaper.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

kits are 121 complete, this is 55 but I need those other parts
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/oil_filter_kohler.cfm


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

OMG did you guys see how much the oil drain kit costs???? 103 bucks??? WTF does that mean the little drain thingy costs 103? wow, i'm gonna put an alarm on my tractor now


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by terrapin24h _
> *OMG did you guys see how much the oil drain kit costs???? 103 bucks??? WTF does that mean the little drain thingy costs 103? wow, i'm gonna put an alarm on my tractor now  *


That has to be a misprint. That cant cost $103.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

From the Sears parts web site.

PLUG.OIL.DRA part number 181654 for tractor GT5000 model 917276010 $ 13.49

I just changed out the one on my Kohler 25hp with on they shipped to me under the warranty for the first one would not shut off completely.

LOL, that's one heck of a mistake.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

topdj, that adapter looks identical to the one i bought from jegs.com. it is an evercool adapter to fit most ford products, 3/4 by 16 thread, had the adapter bolt and o ring for around 22 bucks . fits right in place on my 25 hp kohler, i use it for my oil pressure gauge adapter. i have an old power steering cooler packed away somewhere i need to find to add someday. i would be leary on the squeeze clamps on the hoses with 40 psi, may want to add a regular screw type clamp with it if there is room just to be safe.


----------

